# Juwel Rio 240 Litres.



## brondie

Hello,

Would like to sell a Juwel Rio 240 litre tank. In good condition, well maintained. Has internal filter, heater, two lights.

If buyer is interested in the fishes they are: 

Female Severum. Pleco: White Gourami: Clown Loaches: Sucking Loaches.

Am happy to give the fish for free to a good home. 

Please do get in touch if interested.

Thanks.


----------



## emc7

location? I think that it a european brand, you won't find any takers in the US.


----------

